# Paris Dakar Vostok



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I didn't know they did commemorative pieces but found this on ebay for a fiver.

Gave it a clean, a drop of WD40 to get the bezel free and it looks almost new (very slight loss of gilt on bezel)

It was described as not working (give it a tap and it would run for a few seconds) I had every intention on taking it apart to see if I could suss it out but I gave it a wind and she's running fine (perhaps the seller didn't know it was a mechanical?).

Not that easy to photograph though.

Anyone know anything about Paris Dakar? What would the horse and KAMAZ mean?


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Kamaz are a Russian truck company with a neat line in "high mobility" cross country vehicles, and I'd guess your watch comemmorates participation or success in the 1991 Paris-Dakar rally, which is a gruelling cross country endurance event with classes for cars, tmotorcycles, and trucks.

Quite nice, and all kind of fitting really...

--

JG


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks JG never thought of that, done a quick google and found this pic!

Now that certinally beats the crap out of a leyland!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Nice watch 

I've seen those KAMAZ on TV. Those buggers go like sh!t of a chrome shovel


----------

